# Aristocraft RS-3: inquiry about proportions



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

The Alco RS-3 is one of my favorite engines so a couple of years ago I purchased one painted up in teh Burlington Northern paint scheme. However, after coupling it up to some Aristocraft and USA Trains boxcars I couldn't get over the feeling that something didn't look right. Maybe the engine was too long in length, or too short in height. Or maybe the freight cars were too tall. Whatever it was, they just looked unrealistic together (all the models were 1:29 scale... so the problem wasn't scale incompatability.) Eventually, I sold the engine away.

Now, I am in the mood for another but before I buy it I wanted to ask on the forum whether others share this opinion. Is it just me? I don't have a photograph to describe what I am talking about, but either the Alco engine is too "small" or the freight cars are too "big." Then engine shouldn't be dwarfed by them!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe its to scale..have never heard otherwise.
its not a terribly tall locomotive however (the prototype), it has a "low" hood, not flush with the cab roof as with most other road switchers,
making it appear somewhat small, as road switchers go...
so it seems plausible that some freight cars, and other locomotives, could perhaps appear to dwarf it:




























Im pretty sure the Aristo engine is to scale..

Scot


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

As with any type of loco they can very in size. Alco RS3 is just one of those locs that fall into a smaller looking loco much as automobiles. Later RJD


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By scoobster28 on 22 Aug 2012 04:37 PM 
...

Now, I am in the mood for another but before I buy it I wanted to ask on the forum whether others share this opinion. Is it just me? I don't have a photograph to describe what I am talking about, but either the Alco engine is too "small" or the freight cars are too "big." Then engine shouldn't be dwarfed by them!


here are a few picture of the RS-3 in front of some freight consists. since this series had their prime mover serviced through doors from the catwalk rather than from the inside as the F and E type units, it gave them a very slim appearance.

 http://www.railpictures.net/v...amp;nseq=4

 http://www.railpictures.net/v...mp;nseq=11

keep in mind that with the locomotives in the foreground of these picture, they are actually perceived slightly larger, too.


----------



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your input. I see that I should have hung onto my engine. Thankfully, there is always EBay to find another.


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Now after seeing this, I miss mine too, Time for another.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I find that if I think the box cars look too tall for a specific engine I can change the look by using a lower car such as a hopper, reefer, or tank car right behind the engine. A gondola or a flat car would also work, but I don't have any of those in 1:29.

Chuck


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I have 5 of em and really do like running them all in a consist. My very first G scale diesel was and RS 3 and still got it. Later RJD


----------



## Mark L Horstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Earlier Aristo freight cars were too high. They did, and perhaps still do, sell replacement floors to correct that for those who did not wish to modify the originals.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Height was not really an issue with the AC cars. All looked good. Later RJD


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

If using body mount couplers (including Kadees) it's best to first correct the height of any car.

-Ted


----------

